# Primos Decoy Replacement??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Do any of you guys know if you can order a decoy replacement for the Primos Sit-N-Spin? I only need the fuzzy, decoy part attached to the limber stake that screws into the motor housing. Thanks, I appreciate any input.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Haven't seen any replacements. You might go to Hobby Lobby or another crafts store in Wichita Falls and look for faux fur to make your own if you cant find a replacement.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet if you send primos a message they'll hook
You up


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

After our dog chewed up our decoy I tried several different items, feathers, part of a fox tail, and plain old strips from a rag.

Moderate success was had with everything we tried but the original seemed to work the best.

Ended up getting another decoy.......


----------

